# STOLEN JeFe in Silverthorne!!!!



## shady (Jun 7, 2006)

davelittle27 said:


> :-x STOLEN Yellow Liquid Logic Jefe on Sun May 25th from my yard in Silverthorne (Wildernest). Dagger Float bags and an obvious 1/4" deep scrape on the bottom running the length of the boat. Name inside but faded. Some carabiners behind seat. If I dont find Karma will! See you on the river! Thanks Dave


 
Sorry to here about your boat, but thanks for the post I live in Dillion and have left my boats on the car overnight unlocked. I guess I wont be doung that any more.


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 23, 2007)

davelittle27 said:


> :-x STOLEN Yellow Liquid Logic Jefe on Sun May 25th from my yard in Silverthorne (Wildernest). Dagger Float bags and an obvious 1/4" deep scrape on the bottom running the length of the boat. Name inside but faded. Some carabiners behind seat. If I dont find Karma will! See you on the river! Thanks Dave


I'll keep my eyes out. Our community should suffer no thieves. However it is probably someone from outside of the county. Someone stole my $2K bike out of my locked garage last summer. IJt was a Denver based theft ring...

I always figured that stealing cars/boats/bikes/skis should meet the same penalty as stealing a horse. Hang the theif from the nearest tree.


----------



## Kimy (Jul 1, 2005)

Dave!
Silverthorne!??? Wow! I spend lots of time (with boats) in Frisco and this makes me nuts ! *#&&^@^ I will help look for it on CraigsList and other places someone could unload a stolen kayak! 
Sorry!

KJ


----------



## davelittle27 (May 26, 2008)

*Recovered my stolen JeFe in Frisco!!!*

I got it back last night! Apparently the guy who had it claims he traded it for 2 snowboards on Boreas Pass to a guys selling it off of his blue SUV.(Really?) It had the serial number scratched out by the seller and was spray painted black by him because he does'nt like yellow (interesting?). Float bags were not in it but that's O.K., just have to get the paint off and I am back in buisiness. The jury is still out on the guy who had it but he gave it back. Thanks to all of you who helped me get it back (Keannu, Darrell, Kevin, Eric and the rest who were on the look out). 
Thanks Everyone, See ya on the creek.... Dave


----------

